# Easton EC90 Deformed due to braking



## staticemi (Aug 12, 2013)

My rear wheel this weekend seemed to bulge along part of the break track after a long decent the required excessive breaking. (Had to break more then normal because I snapped a spoke on the front wheel right before the decent which caused the front wheel to get out of tru)

When I took the back in to my LBS later that day the bulging on the rear wheel was gone. The guy at my LBS said that carbon rims can deform when the get to hot but will go back into their original shape after the cool down. 

Is this true? Is the rim safe now that that has happened?


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

staticemi said:


> Is this true? Is the rim safe now that that has happened?


I'm not sure that the bulge is necessarily gone, maybe just not detectable for naked eye. If you know the approximate location on the rim, I would measure with a micrometer. Also, do you notice any pulsing or other irregularities? Maybe some discoloration of the Thermatec braking surface?

I would definitely CALL Easton and explain your issue. They may replace it to be safe (for you and them). 

infor: For Warranty related questions, please call:
USA: (877) 835 6629 (USA)

Easton Cycling - Road, Mountain and Tri/TT Wheels, Seat Posts, Handlebars, Stems and more.

Good luck! I've had both front and rear replaced under warranty: Front: I melted the front from a descent and it started pulsing and showed some discoloration. Rear: snapped a spoke and it ended up cracking freehub and they gave me a new rim to be safe...and they were trued to boot.

YMMV


----------



## staticemi (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the RIM to my LBS. They are calling Easton to get it replaced. You are exactly right about the problem not being gone. I get a horrible pulsing when braking. I had the brakes lock up because of it... Not fun. You can also see the break track look very rough in spots on one side of the rim.


----------

